# Polvo como conductor de electricidad



## Elektro90 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hola,

Qué tan probable es que el polvo haga corto entre 2 terminales de una placa?

Por definición, es un conductor de electricidad y aislante térmico.
Trabajo con PCs y un problema frecuente es el polvo y la causas que producen son ruido, calentamiento, pero hoy note algo curioso.  El efecto era como si el ps-on y tierra estuvieran conectados, es decir al subministrarle energia al Pc sin presionar el botón de encendido la Pc se encendia sola, o a veces  después de 1/2 hora de estar apagada se encendia sola.

Sopleteé la placa, quité mucho polvo y se solucionó. Ahora la unica idea que ronda en mi cabeza es que el polvo está causando un corto circuito entre el pin pson y tierra.


Cualquier  comentario/explicación será agradecido

Saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 10, 2010)

mmm, pues el polvo podria ser conductor pero dependiendo de la humedad relativa (creo yo), al estar el polvo humedo aumenta su conductividada electrica y este podria hacer contacto entre las terminales y en efecto encender el pc


----------



## Elektro90 (Nov 10, 2010)

gracias por confirmarlo, jairo cuero,

Y cualquier otro comentario o experiencia de otros amigos electrónicos son bienvenidos


----------



## snowboard (Nov 10, 2010)

Puede que en el polvo tambien vayan trozos de cable, viruta metálica.... sobretodo si la ubicación del equipo es en un taller o maestranza.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> mmm, pues el polvo podria ser conductor pero dependiendo de la humedad relativa (creo yo), al estar el polvo humedo aumenta su conductividada electrica y este podria hacer contacto entre las terminales y en efecto encender el pc



+1, También puede volverse corrosivo a las placas PCB por el lado del cobre al reaccionar con los compuestos de Estaño, la pista de cobre misma y los residuos de soldadura.


----------

